# Castelo Branco, Portugal - information please?



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

Looking at small parcels of country land to purchase for possible cultivation/stays in camper van.

Castela Branco seems to have some suspiciously cheap land/property for sale, as do some other central areas in Portugal.

Anyone know the area and can give me a brief insiders view what it's like there?

Thanks!


----------



## Pauljenny (May 4, 2018)

Good luck, Marie.
If you don't get any response from these Diesel Gipsies, try those posh people on the Motorhomer. Website.
Ps. You'll like Portugal, they have Mongooses.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Good luck, Marie.
> If you don't get any response from these Diesel Gipsies, try those posh people on the Motorhomer. Website.
> Ps. *You'll like Portugal, they have Mongooses*.



Seriously?! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

If they do, wow! Brilliant 

Never been on Motorhomer, guess I'll have to bite the bullet, ey?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

Guess everybody is out doing what they do when working or it's just plain sunny...

Sooooo.... 

There's a wide range of stuff out there in Castelo Branco ranging from around 8,000 euros upwards.

Here's a couple of random examples.

@ 12,500 euros: Castelo Branco land for sale € 10,000 | Reference: 4634862
ditto  Castelo Branco country house for sale € 12,500 | Reference: 4661497

or for more money,

@ 15,000 euros: Castelo Branco country house for sale € 15,000 | Reference: 4634959

..and a bit more still with fair amount of flat land (could be a WC Portuguese headquarters!  )

@ 39,000 euros: Castelo Branco country house for sale € 39,000 | Reference: 4635136


----------



## REC (May 4, 2018)

Lots of cheap places in castello branco area. We have a place about half an hour away and many ruins/ land parcels available around 10000euros. Check if any fire risk near the area ( but most land has been cleared now since last year's fire, and fines being issued if people don't keep it clear 50metres from habitation) . Need to ensure that the property has a clear title( many are owned by several family members due to inheritance laws) but estate agents usually check this for you. Rules about rebuilding vary in each council area but you can usually reinstate what was there before , extending the footprint would need permission. They didn't care what we did inside as long as footprint was the same. Haven't looked at the links yet but will see if we know any of the areas. It's cheap as there are so many available.
Ruth


----------



## kenspain (May 4, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Looking at small parcels of country land to purchase for possible cultivation/stays in camper van.
> 
> Castela Branco seems to have some suspiciously cheap land/property for sale, as do some other central areas in Portugal.
> 
> ...



We had many problems when we bought our land 10 years ago we where looking to do the same but found out its not as easy as we thought just tell them what you want to do on the land and they will say yes or no good luck with it , we still camp on the land for 3 months with out problems
now but cost us a bit more to do it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

kenspain said:


> We had many problems when we bought our land 10 years ago we where looking to do the same but found out its not as easy as we thought just tell them what you want to do on the land and they will say yes or no good luck with it , we still camp on the land for 3 months with out problems
> now but cost us a bit more to do it


Ken, I thought you were in Spain? 

Is the land you're talking about just now in Portugal?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

REC said:


> Lots of cheap places in castello branco area. We have a place about half an hour away and many ruins/ land parcels available around 10000euros. Check if any fire risk near the area ( but most land has been cleared now since last year's fire, and fines being issued if people don't keep it clear 50metres from habitation) . Need to ensure that the property has a clear title( many are owned by several family members due to inheritance laws) but estate agents usually check this for you. Rules about rebuilding vary in each council area but you can usually reinstate what was there before , extending the footprint would need permission. They didn't care what we did inside as long as footprint was the same. Haven't looked at the links yet but will see if we know any of the areas. It's cheap as there are so many available.
> Ruth


Really helpful, thanks Ruth


----------



## REC (May 4, 2018)

Pure Portugal is another place to have a browse. For example
ANB39: Herdade 4.3 hectares – Pure Portugal

GRT5: Terreno Beira do Ribeiro – Pure Portugal

Best thing is to go there and look around for a week or so! Read the description really carefully, many have water and or electric " nearby" which can be fairly costly. We fell in love with a ruin which has been a labour of love....cheaper ones had been done up but it was the feel of the place.
Just reread your original post! Lots of land for temporary buildings ( or motorhomes) in Portugal! They usually say if temporary habitation allowed


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

Thanks again, Ruth.

I found the Pure Portugal site a few weeks ago, trawled through loads already.

Hoping to get out there in couple of months or so for a week. Want to gather together as much info as possible before we get there. Hopefully we can hit the ground running and make the best of our time out there to track down something suitable.


----------



## REC (May 4, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Thanks again, Ruth.
> 
> I found the Pure Portugal site a few weeks ago, trawled through loads already.
> 
> Hoping to get out there in couple of months or so for a week. Want to gather together as much info as possible before we get there. Hopefully we can hit the ground running and make the best of our time out there to track down something suitable.



We are out there for a couple of weeks may 24th so pm me if you want to pick what brain I have left! 

One thought, castello branco has quite a busy toll road going past so might be worth looking at where it is in relation to land. Don't want to spend a fortune on tolls? Higher up the IC8 there are lots of pretty villages and less need to hit the toll road.one of your links Elvas is a nice town and good to nip into Spain for cheaper LPG and fuel. Further from the coast tho!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 4, 2018)

REC said:


> We are out there for a couple of weeks may 24th so pm me if you want to pick what brain I have left!
> 
> One thought, castello branco has quite a busy toll road going past so might be worth looking at where it is in relation to land. Don't want to spend a fortune on tolls? Higher up the IC8 there are lots of pretty villages and less need to hit the toll road.one of your links Elvas is a nice town and good to nip into Spain for cheaper LPG and fuel. Further from the coast tho!



Thanks again Ruth. 

Not bothered about the coast, especially south Portugal - too many tourists & wild campers hanging about clogging up the place down there, plus it's way more expensive, a lot more than we can afford!


----------



## REC (May 4, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Thanks again Ruth.
> 
> Not bothered about the coast, especially south Portugal - too many tourists & wild campers hanging about clogging up the place down there, plus it's way more expensive, a lot more than we can afford!



Ooh no! Only go south when it's been wet for weeks in the centre. I meant nearer to the Atlantic coast, we are about one hour and a bit away which gives us the option of beach one way or mountains other way! Much cheaper in the centre and only see campers occasionally. 
This town is good..... figueiró dos vinhos


----------



## kenspain (May 4, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ken, I thought you were in Spain?
> 
> Is the land you're talking about just now in Portugal?



Yes we are living in Spain but when i saw this land it was so cheap i had to go for it in you need any tips let me know and i will PM to you dont want to upset anyone so i want put it on here


----------



## mygrassisblue (May 4, 2018)

We live in castelo branco, town is called penamacor. Land is cheap here but winter can be cold and summer can be scorching. Vinho is good though.
Lot of people looking to settle here as it is still very portuguese so dont wait around as prices are rising. Are you on facebook?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2018)

mygrassisblue said:


> We live in castelo branco, town is called penamacor. Land is cheap here but winter can be cold and summer can be scorching. Vinho is good though.
> Lot of people looking to settle here as it is still very portuguese so dont wait around as prices are rising. Are you on facebook?


Yes, many thanks for that, have PM'd you


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2018)

Have you considered Bulgaria, land seems as cheap as chips and the bureaucracy a lot less than it was

If you have your heart set on Portugal fair enough but BG seems to satisfy your anticipated lifestyle 

Channa


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2018)

channa said:


> Have you considered Bulgaria, land seems as cheap as chips and the bureaucracy a lot less than it was
> 
> If you have your heart set on Portugal fair enough but BG seems to satisfy your anticipated lifestyle
> 
> Channa



Thanks Channa, yes I briefly looked at Bulgaria and prices were incredibly cheap, but there are reasons for that and not all of them good.

Also Bulgarian is Cyrillic which is a bit too difficult for my ancient & damaged brain! 
Figured I'd stand a much better chance of learning at least a little bit of Portuguese instead 

Don't know what has set me off down this road - well, I do really! - but maybe it also has something to do with my great great grandmother being Spanish that I keep being drawn towards Iberia?


----------



## Pauljenny (May 5, 2018)

I've had Bulgarian belly wash  red wine.
That's why we settled for Portugal.
The Alentejo wines are superb... And cheap.
And the Bread.
And the black pork.
And the wild boar.
And the people like us Brits.

And....... To be continued.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> I've had Bulgarian belly wash  red wine.
> That's why we settled for Portugal.
> The Alentejo wines are superb... And cheap.
> And the Bread.
> ...



I've had too much longing for too much time already, stop taunting me, you rat!!!  :hammer:  :wave:


----------

